# How rare is Julian?



## deerprongs (Feb 24, 2017)

I just got Julian as a new villager, and was ultimately shocked when I saw that he was moving in. He's one of my dreamies, so needless to say it was pretty exciting! How rare is he, though? I haven't ever gotten him before, and I've had quite a few New Leaf towns, so my best bet is he isn't easy to get by any means, but I guess it depends on how lucky a player is.


----------



## Enderz (Feb 24, 2017)

honestly I don't think there is a rarity system but going for specific kinds of dreamies does make them rare in a way

so each dreamie/villager has an equal chance of 0.3% to appear/move in randomly


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 24, 2017)

Every villager has the same percent chance to move into your town. It isn't a matter of rarity, but popularity. He's very popular  But you have as much chance of Diva moving in as you do Julian moving in, regardless of popularity.


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 24, 2017)

Ah, okay. That makes sense. Thank you for clarifying that for me, guys. <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 24, 2017)

Congratulations on getting Julian!  I actually have his card and he lives in Canaan.


----------



## nSound (Feb 24, 2017)

Every single animal is rare to get because of their low chance. There are so many that getting any of them is rare.  I guess dreamies would be harder to get so like 0.3% chance.But anyway congrats on getting Julian, he's a great villager, and has an awesome design!


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 24, 2017)

he isnt rare at all rare villagers are ones like the sanrio villagers, since they are also special amiibo card ones. but the word i think you were looking for was popular. julian is super popular i think hes actually tier 1. so yep hes popular


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 24, 2017)

cool! i remember i made a shrine town to him once


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

Smug villagers are probably one of the easiest to get if you're patient enough to reset for them when starting a town. Since they won't be in the initial five, chances are you'll get them as your 6th, 7th or 8th random move in. Much better if you already got all personalities except for smug. There are only about 31 of them in the game (not including the special amiibo characters). This is assuming you don't have any amiibo card to scan and want to find him the natural way.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 25, 2017)

He's not rare, just popular that's why he's expensive. I've have him and other super expensive high tier villagers be random plotters or beginner villagers.


----------



## hamster (Feb 25, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> He's not rare, just popular that's why he's expensive. I've have him and other super expensive high tier villagers be random plotters or beginner villagers.



i looked for Julian's amiibo card on eBay and he's always around ?20-30 pounds. it's shocking
luckily i've got Julian by buying him with a few tbt but still...


----------



## Espionage (Feb 25, 2017)

Well done


----------



## tabris (Feb 25, 2017)

in my old town he just moved in too, it was great

after i reset i couldn't wait for him to move in but i didn't want to spend $20+ on his card so i got him here for 100TBT which was a lot but it was worth it! maybe one day i'll get his card...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2017)

Yeah I've seen Julian's card going for $50 or more on eBay and I'm like, "What the **** is wrong with you people?!" For some reason I got incredibly lucky and found his card in a random pack.  I love that unicorn so much, and I'm glad I didn't have to spend two 3DS games' worth on a single amiibo card.


----------



## Flunkifera (Mar 6, 2017)

I don't know. I don't know a friend, who has Julian. He's really cute and come on, he's a UNICORN! Smugs are cute and flirty and I like his appearance a lot. A got him twice on the campsite (once in my main town and a second time in my cycle town!)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

I think it's only because he's a unicorn 

But I think he's pretty cute and I had him in my first town before I reset that town.


----------



## Moonfish (Mar 6, 2017)

I got Julian in one of my amiibo card packs


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 6, 2017)

He's not rare, just expensive...I also have his amiibo.

Rare is what Sally, Elise, Simon, Tucker, Moe etc..are.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 6, 2017)

speaking without amiibo cards, at best you have a 1/308 chance of randomly getting him

so about .325%

also, this applies to all other non-amiibo villagers as well


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Meh.
All villagers have a equal chance of rarity.
Same goes with cards. (Though the Tier One's sell for high prices.)
Finding Julian from someone in the VTP won't be that hard either.


----------



## Barbara (Mar 6, 2017)

He's just as rare as any other villagers!


----------

